# Any longterm updates on trifecta or Fleece tuning?



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Anyone have any longterm updates? Reliability issues? Advantages? Disadvantages? Any fixes with the trans shifting...?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

opblood:opblood:I'm off to go get popcorn.


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thumbs up times a billion.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Had both, both were installed for thousands of miles, no issues. Still have the Trifecta tune installed.

No real disadvantage that I have noticed. Definitely noticed the increase in power.

I have never noticed a real difference in the transmission shifting but I never thought mine did that bad anyhow.

Still have an extra Diesel Trifecta tune for sale for $300 bucks :wink:


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

MilTownSHO said:


> Had both, both were installed for thousands of miles, no issues. Still have the Trifecta tune installed.
> 
> No real disadvantage that I have noticed. Definitely noticed the increase in power.
> 
> ...


And what would that come with? Everything I need to make sure I can flash it?

Honestly, if this doesn't help then I am dropping it off at the dealer and telling them to pound sand. This is my first new car and it will be my last from an American manufacturer. I have had nothing but trouble from the emissions, I barely make 35 miles per gallon on a good day after all the dealer visits and 'fixes'. The dealer beat the **** out of my car the last time (had it go in with 45 miles per gallon average and got it back with a 10 mile per gallon average). The thing rattles like a can after 3 months of use. And the transmission doesn't seem to shift right anymore. And all gm says is this is how it's supposed to operate.. 


Sorry, I wouldn't have bought the car if it was performing as intended. I don't know what happened to my great little car. Looks like I will be buying German next time.


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

tcruze94 said:


> The thing('s) ... transmission doesn't ... shift right ... and all GM says is this is how it's supposed to operate..


I hear you on this issue loud and clear. Been travelling this same rough road for the past six months in my 2014 Cruze RS with nothing to show for it except high blood pressure and a short fuse whenever I drive the car.

_"I'm sorry Dave, but your 2014 Cruze ~ though perhaps not providing you an optimal driving experience in many everyday driving situations ~ is performing within allowable operational parameters and nothing can be done to remedy the problems you report as my diagnostic scans and data logging can detect no anomalies." _So says HAL 9000 before he shuts down Discovery One's life support systems.

Yada yada yada .. What a bloody load of mindless bunkum from HQ.


​


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Miltownsho if you want to pm me about the tune, we can talk particulars!


----------



## Dvan5693 (Jul 8, 2014)

tcruze94 said:


> And what would that come with? Everything I need to make sure I can flash it?
> 
> Honestly, if this doesn't help then I am dropping it off at the dealer and telling them to pound sand. This is my first new car and it will be my last from an American manufacturer. I have had nothing but trouble from the emissions, I barely make 35 miles per gallon on a good day after all the dealer visits and 'fixes'. The dealer beat the **** out of my car the last time (had it go in with 45 miles per gallon average and got it back with a 10 mile per gallon average). The thing rattles like a can after 3 months of use. And the transmission doesn't seem to shift right anymore. And all gm says is this is how it's supposed to operate..
> 
> ...


Getting 35 mpg avg in a Diesel is kind of hard to do, you're not kidding when you say they drive the crap out of it. The VW TDI's do have some issues with the DSG, however VW acknowledges this and actually fixes the issue. 

Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble with your car.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

LOL! Keep drinking the German car koolaid. I'm not saying GM is a better product because every single car maker/model on earth has a big list of unhappy customers who got a bad egg/bad service/both and go on internet message boards crying to the masses making it look like a big widespread problem. 

Go over to tdiclub.com, there's posts in the hundreds to even thousands related to pissed off people with the quality of their vehicle,dealership service, or BOTH. Nightmare stories, etc. You name it. There are also many more happy posts of people who love their car.... well just like here. 

How bout frozen intercoolers and the kit VW applies that doesn't fix the problem....
How bout grenading HPFP's that VW continues to sweep under the rug despite an on-going government investigation looking into it so many people complained....
Isolated problems with emissions sensors and DPF issues just like the CTD....The SCR system is new in USA and I'm sure they'll have their share of issues just like the CTD....
Quirky DSG that like another person said has been addressed but requires a kind of expensive (IMO) service every 40K unless you do it yourself...

I ended up in a CTD because I figured it couldn't be any worse then many of the chronic issues VW had and so far I'm right. 17k without a hitch. This car is complicated compared to my wife's civic but the more time I spend under her and studying her system and layout it get simpler to me each day. Ignorance is killing the dealership service process since they have to call GM to babysit their every move because they are clueless.

If you're not happy with your dealership service, FIND A NEW DEALER. I don't know where you live but I have a boatload of different dealerships within an hour's drive. 

If you're unhappy with the dealership you need to raise holy ****. I don't know if you did or not but I do know that many people are unhappy with service, don't really push/demand/yell/go up the ladder/etc then go on the internet and go off about their experience and how GM didn't do anything. 

If you think the car is broken and not operating correctly to spec then why on earth would you be considering tuning it? That sounds like the worst idea ever. 

Ok I'm done.


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Dvan5693 said:


> Getting 35 mpg avg in a Diesel is kind of hard to do, you're not kidding when you say they drive the crap out of it.


You're not kidding about that. I can drive in sub-zero temperatures, driving 50/50 city/highway, idle the car the whole time I'm in the grocery store, post office, etc., drive 70+mph and still pull off 37-38


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

revjpeterson said:


> You're not kidding about that. I can drive in sub-zero temperatures, driving 50/50 city/highway, idle the car the whole time I'm in the grocery store, post office, etc., drive 70+mph and still pull off 37-38


Yeah I am not even close sometimes. It's ridiculous. I have been to so many dealers who fix the same issue reoccurring over and over. Data recorders and injectors and nothing... Every company has their issues, yes. But who knows. I have had nothing but trouble it seems like and it's only been 3 payments.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

tcruze94 said:


> Miltownsho if you want to pm me about the tune, we can talk particulars!


PM sent


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks! Another cel so I think I might just drive the car through their front door tomorrow and leave it there.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

You're having horrible luck. I have 10k miles on my ctd and have yet to have a single issue. 

Go on the BMW forums, Germany isn't building cars like they used to ever since the luxury car brands sold out and started making cheaper vehicles to suit less wealthy customers


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Funny how that works, I'm at 36k and some change with no issues and have run two different tunes.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I want a tune something awful but I don't know how picky my dealership is about them. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

money_man said:


> I want a tune something awful but I don't know how picky my dealership is about them.


Dealer isn't going to know unless you tell them. Remove the tune before you take it in for service.

They aren't going to find it unless they really dig.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I thought somewhere on here someone mentioned the computer keeps track of how many flashes have been done?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

money_man said:


> I thought somewhere on here someone mentioned the computer keeps track of how many flashes have been done?


Supposedly it does, but the service advisor told me they don't even check.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Hmm. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

money_man said:


> I thought somewhere on here someone mentioned the computer keeps track of how many flashes have been done?


Hello guys. Actually, the TRIFECTA flash loader does not increment the flash counter on the ECM. We are the only ones in the field that are able to do this.

That being said, reverting back to stock before a dealer visit is always best.. But you don't have to worry about the flash incrementing the counter


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

well that makes me quite happy to hear. I'll have to get me a tune. 


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

money_man said:


> well that makes me quite happy to hear. I'll have to get me a tune.
> 
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Well, we would be glad to help you out with that over at our online store! 

Please feel free to contact us via PM or direct inquiry through email at [email protected] for more information.

Sorry for the thread jack OP!


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Well, we would be glad to help you out with that over at our online store!
> 
> Please feel free to contact us via PM or direct inquiry through email at [email protected] for more information.
> 
> Sorry for the thread jack OP!


Quite alright!!  will probably be contacting you in the future


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Is the diesel tune like the new 1.4 tune where it selects economy or performance by itself?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Also, any chance that the diesel tune will be updated to activate the regen light when a regen is in progress? That's the main thing stopping me from already having ordered one.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Hello guys. Actually, the TRIFECTA flash loader does not increment the flash counter on the ECM. We are the only ones in the field that are able to do this.


That's interesting last post I read said that only applied to the gas version of the tunes. Wish I could find it.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

money_man said:


> Is the diesel tune like the new 1.4 tune where it selects economy or performance by itself?


With the Trifecta tune like the one I have you don't choose anything, its a one install and done deal. With the Fleece tune you could choose from three variants.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

money_man said:


> Is the diesel tune like the new 1.4 tune where it selects economy or performance by itself?
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Yes, the Cruze Diesel calibration utilizes the same Performance Algorithm Liftfoot-derived (PAL) featureset as the 1.4T!



Kexlox said:


> Also, any chance that the diesel tune will be updated to activate the regen light when a regen is in progress? That's the main thing stopping me from already having ordered one.


The light in question is not a regen light, but actually a warning light that only turns on when there is a problem with the Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) system.


The owners manual states this:









"Diesel Exhaust Fluid(DEF) Warning Light
This light, a Driver Information
Center (DIC) Message, and a chime
come on when there is an issue with
the Diesel Exhaust Fluid.
See Diesel Exhaust Fluid Messages
on page 5-29 for information on the
specific message displaying with the
light.
If the DEF fluid issue has not been
corrected, the light will continue to
flash. The vehicle's speed may also
be limited."

The Diesel Particulate Filter (DPF) and Diesel Exhaust Fluid (DEF) are part of two separate systems. The DEF warning light will not - and should not - illuminate unless there is actually a problem with the DEF.

As such, there is no dedicated light, or instrument panel message to indicate a regen is in progress.

As far as the DPF regen procedure itself, per the manual:

"Diesel Particulate Filter

The diesel particulate filter (DPF) system filters soot particles out of the exhaust gases. The system includes a self-cleaning function that runs automatically during driving *without any notification.*"

I suppose it would be nice to have a dedicated "Regen Light", but there is unfortunately not. I hope that clears things up!


----------



## Kexlox (Nov 4, 2014)

Awesome news about the PAL feature, but as for the regen light, I'm actually referencing the light just to the left of the DEF Fluid light. revjpeterson mentions it http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...anel-regen-light-post1459082.html#post1459082 and the second picture in his post shows it pretty well. 

The light itself doesn't come on at all during start up, so it may not even be possible to light it up. If not, I may just have to get the ultra gauge stuff and set it to show soot level. I know I don't NEED to know when the car is doing a regen, but I obsessively watch my mpg, so it would be nice to know that I'm not doing something odd and have lost 10-15 mpg but that the car is just doing it's thing.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

Ah, I see!

That would be the DPF Full light (as indicated in the post you linked actually). Provided it isn't a "dummy" icon that will simply never light up (perhaps due to a DIC message that eliminates the need for it), it would not turn on during regen, and is very much like the DEF light in that it would only illuminate if there were a problem. We could look into the possibility of making it turn on when the Regen state is 'ON/ACTIVE', however we don't know if it actually works, and the code for it likely resides in the IPC software rather than the ECM, so I wouldn't count on it. I'll definitely run it up to our engineers though!

On a related note, my fully loaded '14 Regal GS has icons for heated seats, and icons for cooled seats below them, but there is not a SINGLE trim level of Regal that even comes with the cooled seats. My Cobalt SS also had a shift light that never turned on, lol. I suppose we can chalk it up to GM parts-binning, or perhaps over-under-engineering of the product?


----------



## tcruze94 (Jul 4, 2014)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Ah, I see!
> 
> That would be the DPF Full light (as indicated in the post you linked actually). Provided it isn't a "dummy" icon that will simply never light up (perhaps due to a DIC message that eliminates the need for it), it would not turn on during regen, and is very much like the DEF light in that it would only illuminate if there were a problem. We could look into the possibility of making it turn on when the Regen state is 'ON/ACTIVE', however we don't know if it actually works, and the code for it likely resides in the IPC software rather than the ECM, so I wouldn't count on it. I'll definitely run it up to our engineers though!
> 
> On a related note, my fully loaded '14 Regal GS has icons for heated seats, and icons for cooled seats below them, but there is not a SINGLE trim level of Regal that even comes with the cooled seats. My Cobalt SS also had a shift light that never turned on, lol. I suppose we can chalk it up to GM parts-binning, or perhaps over-under-engineering of the product?


Have any of your customers or any personal experience shown increases in mileage? I am hurting here. I am stuck in this car for awhile due to being so underwater. I am looking to do anything to stop paying over 200 in fuel costs a month. I was down to 100 and then my car decided it didn't want any part of that anymore. 

Anyone else have any tips? I am desperate. GM is dragging their feet and being uncooperative so I can't seem to get some help or relief.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I ran the mid level Fleece tune and regularly saw decent mpg. Usually right around 40.

I'm now running the Trifecta tune and average about 38mpg. 

Some consol can be found in that both tunes have better mileage than what you are getting stock.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

A lot of people complain about the touchy throttle on the 1.4T trifecta tune. Does the diesel tune have the same thing?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## kvs84 (Aug 1, 2014)

Is Trifecta still tough to get a hold of? Ready to pull the trigger on a tune and the complaints of the customer service have me on the fence. I don't mind spending the extra dough for a programmer from Duramaxtuner but I like the transmission software from Trifecta... Advice from those with a programmer is appreciated!


----------



## UlyssesSG (Apr 5, 2011)

kvs84 said:


> Is Trifecta still tough to get a hold of? Ready to pull the trigger on a tune and the complaints of the customer service have me on the fence.


*Keegan*,

My experience communicating with Trifecta WOT-Tuning has been excellent. For example. I contacted them earlier today to order the latest release of their 1.4L Cruze tune, v2015.0, and received a personal, hand-written confirmation of my order within an hour. Likewise, all my past interactions with them have been highly satisfactory.

I believe, _no, I know_, that the key to establishing good communications with them is to create a Trifecta WOT-Tuning account and contact them using their website's messaging system.

Hope this helps. Cheers!
- -
Ulysses


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

WOT-Tuning said:


> Ah, I see!
> 
> That would be the DPF Full light (as indicated in the post you linked actually). Provided it isn't a "dummy" icon that will simply never light up (perhaps due to a DIC message that eliminates the need for it), it would not turn on during regen, and is very much like the DEF light in that it would only illuminate if there were a problem. We could look into the possibility of making it turn on when the Regen state is 'ON/ACTIVE', however we don't know if it actually works, and the code for it likely resides in the IPC software rather than the ECM, so I wouldn't count on it. I'll definitely run it up to our engineers though!
> 
> On a related note, my fully loaded '14 Regal GS has icons for heated seats, and icons for cooled seats below them, but there is not a SINGLE trim level of Regal that even comes with the cooled seats. My Cobalt SS also had a shift light that never turned on, lol. I suppose we can chalk it up to GM parts-binning, or perhaps over-under-engineering of the product?


 The last gen Regals have a performance/sport mode light on the cluster. I still have one of the speedos in storage and take a pic if you like. Century has the pins for most the regal stuff but I didn't see that in any of the ones I took apart. 



kvs84 said:


> Is Trifecta still tough to get a hold of? Ready to pull the trigger on a tune and the complaints of the customer service have me on the fence. I don't mind spending the extra dough for a programmer from Duramaxtuner but I like the transmission software from Trifecta... Advice from those with a programmer is appreciated!


How are you trying to in contact with them? they reside here as well under the WOT and Trifecta screen names as well as a few FB groups.


----------



## BaldEagle2mo (Sep 4, 2015)

I've been averaging 42 winter and 48 summer driving. 23 miles each way to work, 16 miles highway, 7 miles in town. 500 mile vacation round trip averaged 52.7 mpg. Mileage is better than I expected.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

> what issues does vw have with dsg?? My 2015 gti is tuned to the max with the dsg in it and i hammer the car every day. I get 35 on the highway and 30/32 city . I have an arp tune and down pipe and catback as well . The dsg is one of the best gearboxes on the market ,its when lazy owners don't change out the fluid at 40k and later down the line , have issues and say well this vw pos transmission. Only a handful and i mean only a hand few if that have been bad out of the box.. I will let you know when my stock dsg with the tune i have on it goes ka boom... Also check out arp numbers on a tune alone on a gti , it's sick fast !!!!! I can tell you this, the gti is one of the most fun to drive cars next to a mazda speed3 with out breaking the bank like a subaru sti . Now the only other car that's puts a grin on my face is my 09 pontiac g8 gpx 6 speed (a rare car!) and i only have 24,000 miles on and don't drive it that much but when i do whoa!!!


dude wrong thread lol


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

TRIFECTA will this CTD tune void GM warranty? and if you claim it not to what guarantee do you offer it wont ?


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

pandrad61 said:


> TRIFECTA will this CTD tune void GM warranty? and if you claim it not to what guarantee do you offer it wont ?


Hello. Thanks for the inquiry. First, we do not offer any guarantees. You are modifying your vehicle with an aftermarket product. As with anything you do to your vehicle that is not OEM, you are taking a small risk and accepting that.

That being said, our calibration is transparent. It has held up over and over to multiple checks and has always remained to appear stock. The flash counter never rises from what it was previously at. All write entries, CVN and checksums remain factory. 

Second, there are laws in the US that prevent a vehicle manufacturer from simply 'voiding' someone's warranty. They would have to first prove that whatever failure on your vehicle was directly caused by the particular modification they want to blame as the cause. On top of this, they cant void a whole warranty. They could simply deny you service for that particular visit.


----------



## dougc905 (May 24, 2015)

Hello WOT-Tuning... Looking at your webpage and was interested in the dyno curves. Unfortunately the graphics change to another picture quickly. Is it possible to post the picture of the curves or at least make the graphic viewable for a long period of time?

Also,
How do you go about shipping the cable to Canada? USPS is best for me.
For my $$$, do I get one download of the latest flash or do I get a certain number of upgrades?

Doug


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

dougc905 said:


> Hello WOT-Tuning... Looking at your webpage and was interested in the dyno curves. Unfortunately the graphics change to another picture quickly. Is it possible to post the picture of the curves or at least make the graphic viewable for a long period of time?
> 
> Also,
> How do you go about shipping the cable to Canada? USPS is best for me.
> ...


Hello,

Thanks for the inquiry. That's just a slideshow. You can click the pic to make it stop or you can simply click the picture itself in the ribbon of pics under it 

International to Canada is USPS if you use regular ground. If you select 2day or overnight we use FedEx. You purchase gets you our support for as long as you own the vehicle. Whenever we release an update, as we did recently, you would receive the updated programming for free, as all of our current CTD owners just did.

Thanks


----------



## 2014Oilburner (Feb 1, 2015)

I wonder if that dyno chart still applies to the tune since Trifecta updated the tune to fix complaints about how the throttle was too sensitive when taking off from a stop...I would like to see a dyno chart of the current tune.


----------



## iggy (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmmm... Now we know all about VW's fixing of things... :goodjob:



Dvan5693 said:


> Getting 35 mpg avg in a Diesel is kind of hard to do, you're not kidding when you say they drive the crap out of it. The VW TDI's do have some issues with the DSG, however VW acknowledges this and actually fixes the issue.
> 
> Sorry to hear you're having so much trouble with your car.


----------



## TRIFECTA (Feb 17, 2011)

2014Oilburner said:


> I wonder if that dyno chart still applies to the tune since Trifecta updated the tune to fix complaints about how the throttle was too sensitive when taking off from a stop...I would like to see a dyno chart of the current tune.


It wouldn't look any different. Power is the same. What we changed is how it is delivered under low throttle conditions only.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

My car has been Fleece tuned for 3 days now and i love it!

But there's one thing : I did some pulls in 3rd and 4rd gear in manual mode, from 1500 to 4200 rpms and the peak Torque im getting per GM PID is 303 lbs/ft. (That's 39 over stock)

Shouldnt it be higher with the 40hp tune?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

internet says the trans is good for 325 tq...


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

boraz said:


> internet says the trans is good for 325 tq...


That's not what im asking and i saw some other spec that said it was 295 lbs/ft max for our tranny.

I thought that with the 40hp Fleece tune, Torque would be higher then 303 lbs/ft, thats all.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

Nm, took care of that, im running the 50hp tune now.

Result : HOLY Sh&$! :eusa_clap:


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Poje said:


> My car has been Fleece tuned for 3 days now and i love it!
> 
> But there's one thing : I did some pulls in 3rd and 4rd gear in manual mode, from 1500 to 4200 rpms and the peak Torque im getting per GM PID is 303 lbs/ft. (That's 39 over stock)
> 
> Shouldnt it be higher with the 40hp tune?


Calculated torque is not actual torque. You want to know actual, put it on a dyno.
Calculated torque is typically based off load and rpm. Load is typically a function of pulse width. So sure it gives an idea but it is not actual.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Poje said:


> Nm, took care of that, im running the 50hp tune now.
> 
> Result : HOLY Sh&$! :eusa_clap:


lots of regens coming your way. I run the 30 horse full time, tried the 50 once.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oilburner said:


> lots of regens coming your way. I run the 30 horse full time, tried the 50 once.


For me, the 30hp didnt do anything, maybe i got a dud, but it was like nothin happened.

The 50hp is the only i feel a real difference.

As for Regen, its more related to your right foot and not the tune. Since i have a very heavy foot, even stock, regen would have been more frequent then others.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

noticeable diff between stock an 30 horse, not sure way you would not see that. when I was at fleece the guys where saying the 30 horse is the tune that the car should of had from the factory an I agree.


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

oilburner said:


> noticeable diff between stock an 30 horse, not sure way you would not see that. when I was at fleece the guys where saying the 30 horse is the tune that the car should of had from the factory an I agree.


I dont know, maybe the 30 and 40hp tunes were not properly copied or something, because i almost didnt feel any difference.

I come from a 2012 with a 1.4l and the tune made a HUGE difference, so when i flashed the 30hp, i was expecting a difference but nothing... And then i tried the 50hp, lol. Night and Day.


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

the thing I like with the 30 horse is the throttle response pulling away from a stop between 2100 - 2500 rpm feels much better than stock. other than that I really don`t beat on this car to much. I have a 210 horse motorcycle that takes care of my acceleration addiction an have ordered a hellcat if it ever shows up.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

what are you riding that has 210 whp stock?


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> what are you riding that has 210 whp stock?


There are 200hp bikes. "Wheel" horsepower was only said by you.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

besides the bmw 1000rr, zx14 is 194 hp as is the hyabusa. the panagale r also puts out 205, auto corresct went with whp vs typed hp


----------



## MPGeez (Oct 8, 2015)

Ninja h2?


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

pandrad61 said:


> what are you riding that has 210 whp stock?


2010 Yamaha vmax 197 out of the box, mine has a tune, modified air box, cat removed, hindle exhaust . lots of guys getting over 200 at the wheel. I have never dynoed. was told that my setup is 210 horse at the crank. been riding bikes all my life but as I get older more of a handful.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

ive always had a soft spot for the v max but not my riding style.



> been riding bikes all my life but as I get older more of a handful


i hear ya there, im on my 1990 cbr1000 hurricane and its a fun handful for me but when my dad rides it i can see its not as easy anymore. now i got him a new 1300 virago


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

I understand now why peeps are not running the 50hp tune as a daily driver, lolz. :uhh:

Yesterday and today, i got 2x different DTC on my car, both related to Diesel particulate filter and one of them asked my engine to be turned off... :angry:

So i went back to a milder tune.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

maybe they can program it so that if you turn traction and stability control off it goes into 50 mode and if its on cruise control its factory (believe it does that now) and in manual mode with tc and scs on its a 30 hp


----------



## boneheaddoctor (Dec 10, 2014)

Poje said:


> I understand now why peeps are not running the 50hp tune as a daily driver, lolz. :uhh:
> 
> Yesterday and today, i got 2x different DTC on my car, both related to Diesel particulate filter and one of them asked my engine to be turned off... :angry:
> 
> So i went back to a milder tune.


How much of that driving was pedal to the metal acceleration?


----------



## Poje (Aug 2, 2012)

boneheaddoctor said:


> How much of that driving was pedal to the metal acceleration?


Mmmmm, i would say 10%?

I like a lot the 30% trottle acceleration of the Diesel, u let the Torque work for you.

I kept the 50hp tune for 4 days and on the 4th day i started having loss of power and DTCs.


----------



## nathan19k (Sep 8, 2016)

Fleece does updates often for the diesel cruze tuning they also sell the deletes.


----------

